# Pregnant AGAIN!!! How do I tell my parents... Please no judging...



## ColorMeFamous

Okay so I am a 19 year old paramedic student. I live with my parents but I pay rent and contribute to whatever they need like gas or the phone bill or whatever. I support myself and my daughter. I have known I am pregnant for a little over 2 weeks now and I really want to tell my parents but I don't know how. The father is a different father from my daughter. I told him but he didn't believe me so basically told me to fuck off and blocked me from everything. He said I was lying because we used double protection. He has since unblocked me from everything but hasn't asked about anything. I think he will come around but I think we are both in extreme shock. I may give this baby up for adoption, but I would like the support of my parents. It took them a year to even tell my daughter that they loved her so I'm not sure how they will take this. How can I tell my parents? When should I? I was thinking the 12 week bump in case I miscarry again or for sure after Christmas so I don't ruin that for them...


----------



## lil lovey

No judging will be happening around here. This is quite a tough situation. I think its best to tell them soon as possible. I know it won't be easy but have someone(my a cousin,a friend or even the baby daddy) to be there with you when you tell parents. If you really can't do it, likE you said wait for christmas to go by first and tell them. :hugs: congrads on you pregnancy and good luck


----------



## aalz

Ok, by double protection, dyu mean 2 different forms (eg. the pill and a condom) or 2 condoms? Bcoz if it was 2 condoms, the friction between the 2 can cause them to tear, which makes 2 less effective than one. He should eventually come around but you and him are going to need to seriously discuss your options. Don't force it, just wait until you've both chilled a bit and you're ready. 
As for your parents, I wouldn't know, I'm not so good with parents but I think you should wait until after christmas to tell them. 
Good luck


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay thanks!! Yeah it may be best to tell them right away... that way it will give them time to warm up to the idea of me carrying another baby... Thank you!! :)

Yeah like pill and condom haha!! Doubling condoms is just stupid haha! Yeah, I haven't really ruled out anything. I don't want to have an abortion though. I think I should too. Thank!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

No one here will judge you! Congratulations. As for telling your parents, do it when ever you feel comfortable. It's your life, and your body. If you ever need to chat, you can pm me! 
I'm Lisa, 20, ad my DH and I have a two year and one on the way.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you! Would it be too late to tell them after the baby is born? I just want to focus on my schooling right now without the drama and by the time it's over for the year I will be popping this little guy out! Congrats to you as well!! <3


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i wouldn't wait that long.
they would probably be even more pissed if you didn't tell them throughout the whole pregnancy and then all of a sudden was just like 'hey, i just had a baby' they'd have no time whatsoever to warm up to the idea. 
and if you do decide to keep this LO then it would seem really awkward around them for a little while, as they didn't even know LO was in there for 9 months. lol
good luck!:hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha probably :/ I just think if I give it up then they don't need to know. I'll tell them after Christmas maybr and see how it goes :/ I'm so nervous... they are already dealing with so much and they don't need this shit. I don't want them to have to deal with this too.


----------



## missmiylove

Maybe you can write them a letter & tell them. I don't think you should wait til the baby is born. You may want to keep it once you see how beautiful it is :)
& wow it took your parents a year to tell her they love her? they must be really tough characters.


----------



## littlebabyboy

just wanted to send some hugs. x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah maybe I could do that. I want to keep it but I will not let another baby go without a father. Yes they are. She was a tee mom and she knows how hard it was so I mean it makes sense.

Thank you!! :)


----------



## haydenmummy

At the of the day u shouldn't make a baby suffer just caue the dad don't wanna know you should do the best thing foor you and your child there are loads of single mums and I say they do just as good as a job on their own without the dad its their loss xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I would like to keep it. I mean I'm not going to abort it but I may give it up for adoption. I don't want the effects of my actions to affect my children. I sent the father a message today to see if he wanted to come to the ultrasound. We shall see what he says.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Sweetheart, If you want to keep your child, keep it. A child does not suffer without a father, and you shouldn't have to do that because he's being an asshole. That's what court, DNA tests and child support are for! I hope things are going well for you today. :hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe thank you!! :) yeah I'm getting excited for my ultrasound!! It's in less than a month!! I'm getting a 4D one! Yay!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I don't normally post in teen pregnancy anymore, but reading this I felt I should say that I'm a young mum and I have 2 children. Although they have the same father and we live together, his job hours mean I infact do everything myself, it is possible. It may not be easy but watching my children bond is the most rewarding thing ever! Good luck :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hun if the only reason is that the baby won't have a father around that you are considering adoption because the father may not be around then I personally don't think that is the right choice firstly because all the child needs is love and support! Whether that's by one parent or two and I'm sure you are a great mum already since that's what you are worrying about! 2, I'm sure down the line you will meet a lovely guy who will be more than happy to be around your kids, being dad isn't about making a baby its being there and loving them and bringing them up! 

You seem excited about the us so I'm assuming deep down you don't want to go through with adoption, I just want to say don't jump into making desicions too early that you may regret. 

As for your parents, they will eventually come round, whether that be a few weeks or a few years, there's worse things in the world than a new baby :p! 

I hope you make the right choice :) xx


----------



## MrsBabyBump

totally agree with stevensmummy!:thumbup:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Sounds like you're in a very difficult situation, but what is done is done, and from what you've said, you were being careful with using protection, but these things do happen. 

I found it very hard to tell my parents about my second and third, even harder than the first because I knew how they reacted previously. But they did come around. I wouldn't wait too long, it's just going to end up eating away at you and be harder to tell them. I wrote my parents a letter for my second. I hope they support you, no matter what you're decision


----------



## ColorMeFamous

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I don't normally post in teen pregnancy anymore, but reading this I felt I should say that I'm a young mum and I have 2 children. Although they have the same father and we live together, his job hours mean I infact do everything myself, it is possible. It may not be easy but watching my children bond is the most rewarding thing ever! Good luck :)

Awe thank you! Yeah it will be so hard! I mean I'm a single mommy yo one, pregnant, and going to school and even that is stressful haha! If my second is anywhere near as colicky as my first I think I may break hahs! She was so bad! I do want my children to know each othed so I will try my best to keep it but if iy gets too hard I'll let it go :/ I have a lot to consuder before I make my fina decision!


Stevensmummyx said:


> Hun if the only reason is that the baby won't have a father around that you are considering adoption because the father may not be around then I personally don't think that is the right choice firstly because all the child needs is love and support! Whether that's by one parent or two and I'm sure you are a great mum already since that's what you are worrying about! 2, I'm sure down the line you will meet a lovely guy who will be more than happy to be around your kids, being dad isn't about making a baby its being there and loving them and bringing
> You seem excited about the us so I'm assuming deep down you don't want to go through with adoption, I just want to say don't jump into making desicions too early that you may regret.
> 
> As for your parents, they will eventually come round, whether that be a few weeks or a few years, there's worse things in the world than a new baby :p!
> 
> I hope you make the right choice :) xx

Thank you! I am worried about that but I'm also wortied about how I'll deal with veing a single mom to two children while I'm in college... it will be so hard. I just don't want to give it up and in a year be like wow, if I had sucked it up for a year I would have gotten through my paramedic program and been financially set to raise these kids by myself. Like one year isn't that bad and people do do it. I may talk to someone and see if counciling can help me make a decision!


xx~Lor~xx said:


> Sounds like you're in a very difficult situation, but what is done is done, and from what you've said, you were being careful with using protection, but these things do happen.
> 
> I found it very hard to tell my parents about my second and third, even harder than the first because I knew how they reacted previously. But they did come around. I wouldn't wait too long, it's just going to end up eating away at you and be harder to tell them. I wrote my parents a letter for my second. I hope they support you, no matter what you're decision

Thank you! I hope so too!! I may write a letter. Might be easier.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Here I'll kind of give you ladies some insight. About four and a half montgs ago I found out I was pregnant. I was terrified! I just cried and cried. I wasn't ready and knew this was a terrible yime for a baby. It would interfere with school and everything else. I sat down a week later and talked to my baby. I asked that she leave me and her sister for just a little while until I could have a more stable environment for the two. I asked that when she came back that she give me a sign. (I know, it sounds weird but I was desperatr!) That day I had the worst cramps, sweats, nausea, and ended up miscarrying. I was a wreck but I knew it was best for the time being. I found out after 7 DPO that I was pregnant with this one. I had no symptoms or anything but just felt like it. It was 7 days before I was supposed to get on mirena! That would have killed my baby had I not found out way early! I have been given two due dates, one on my daughter's due date and the other on her birthday! May it's a coincidence but I honestly feel like I'm supposed to keep this baby. It would be right after school ends and I'd have time to adjust before it started again. The timing is perfect! I don't know if this makes any sense but it just seems like too big of a coincidence to me. Unlike the last baby, when I found out I had the biggest tears of joy! I don't know... what do you ladies think? Am I reading too much into this?


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey girl,

I literally just turned 20 in October. I was in the exact same boat with you. My daughter is 15 months, and I found out I was pregnant with my second just before my daughter's first birthday. My mother never took my first pregnancy well at all.... so of course I was terrified to tell her about my second one not even a year later. She wasn't "happy" about the second one... but she definitely didn't take it nearly as bad probably because she had seen me with my first child and knew I was capable. But I did tell her within two weeks of finding out because I wanted to give her as much time as possible to come around, also so that she wasn't resentful of me telling everyone before her. Now shes as happy as can be! I hope this helps, and good luck! xxx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe! I hope my mom takes it that well... do you live on your own? I am so nervous for this other one. Did you just know you were keeping it? Are you a single mommy?? Ughhh I'm so torn about what to do.


----------



## amygwen

It's totally up to you, I would honestly tell them as soon as possible because it will be SO stressful for you to keep it from your parents. Especially if you get morning sickness or something and you need vomit, your parents will get more suspicious then anything. It'd be easier if you told them now so you have their support. And if you do consider adoption - you can have their support for that as well. Good luck!!


----------



## DessyMarie

ColorMeFamous said:


> Awe! I hope my mom takes it that well... do you live on your own? I am so nervous for this other one. Did you just know you were keeping it? Are you a single mommy?? Ughhh I'm so torn about what to do.

Yes I do live on my own. I have since I found out I was expecting my first (she kicked me out the first time around). Also I knew the minute I found out, I was keeping her(this one is also a girl, or at least supposed to be), I figured I have one already and it'll be nice for my daughter to have a sibling close in age. Besides, this child was with the guy I have my first daughter with so of course that was another factor that meant something to me. Unfortunately, yes I am a single mother now... him and I broke up the day of my daughters first birthday party. He's in her life; however he doesn't pay support, doesn't buy her anything, doesn't work, and he no longer lives with me as he moved out. But you know what? I have a 15 month old, no man to take care of me or my children, working full time, and carrying another child at 22 weeks. It's so so hard, but Im doing it, and ust feeling Olivia move around inside me is worth every single bit of it. It's been the thing that's been keeping my head up through all of this. I was with my OH for almost 3 years, and though I left him... I didn't want to, I just didn't have a choice as he wouldn't grow up and had a second child on the way. And honestly, you need to do whats right in your heart. Do what YOU want to do. This is an issue where you need to let your heart decide whats right for you, because this baby growing is going to be apart of you.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Didn't you say in you post on 4th Nov that you weren't preventing pregnancy and was hoping for a baby? Just wondering why now you are pregnant you are wanting to give baby away?


----------



## x__amour

Just like the first time. They're your parents, they love you. :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Hello,

Just wanted to chime in... you know, adopted babies gets lots of love, affection and good care too. Perhaps I just have a different perspective but some people wait for YEARS to adopt. They want nothing more than to give a baby 100% of their love and care. You would be giving them the gift of a lifetime. Prospective adoptive parents go through careful screening and you can choose the lucky couple.

Just coming from someone who took years to conceive our baby, I was seriously thinking of adoption and I was told the wait was years and years! I would cry over it. We just wanted a baby to love.

Of course it`s 100% your choice, just wanted to offer a different point of view :hugs: good luck


----------



## missmiylove

I know we're not supposed to be judging & all....

but you said you had gotten pregnant 4 months ago- wouldnt that have been a lesson that you should just use protection or make sure you're with a guy that actually gives a crap? esp since you have a child already you know how hard it is. Sometimes apparently ppl dont learn from their mistakes the 1st or 2nd time. So i think you should keep the child. A baby doesnt NEED a father to be happy. & I did see that you were in the trying to conceive section...why would u think of givingg it up now?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I did use protection. As I said we used double protection. I was on the pill and he used a condom. He cares. We have been talking recently and he said he will come to the ultrasound, that he doesn't want to fight and that he will support me through this. Do you think I should keep it so I "learn my lesson?" I was in the 2WW section because I felt I was pregnant although I had no symptoms. I never said I'd keep it. I was just waiting the two weeks.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I don't think there is any need to judge at all.

I do think, though, it is a "sign" if you used 2 forms of birth control and still got pregnant. God only gives you obstacles that you can handle. Especially along with your story about your pregnancy 4 months ago, I would say something is telling you to step up to the plate and raise this baby. 
You're also only 7 weeks so I would honestly think it's way way way too early to even be thinking about adoption!! If you plan on carrying it until term anyways, then you have quite some time to think about it, and honestly if you feel it moving inside you and get to see all the ultrasounds and hear all of the heartbeats....I think you'll want to keep it.
I think you have plenty of time ahead of you, and if he is starting to turn around now then I think it will all work out just fine. I think you should relax and enjoy the pregnancy while you can, before you start feeling the sickness of it all!!
Tell your parents when you feel comfortable, however definitely don't wait TOO long, or it will only come aorund and bite you in the ass in the long run.
Please feel free to PM me anytime and we can talk more.
I wish you tons and tons of luck in whatever decision you make, honey.
:hugs:


----------



## DessyMarie

She's here for support... not to be judged.


----------



## ClairAye

If people know you're not supposed to judge, then don't judge!
I'm afraid I'm rubbish at advice, but I hope you come to a decision that makes you happy :hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha thanks ladies. Like I get it's a bad situation. I feel absolutelu terrible that my children have two abswnt fathers. I didn't mean for this to happen. We were so careful. This child obviously has a reason to be here. What's done is done and I have decided to not abort this child so I will deal with it as I please. I will make the best decision for both children even if it means I have to give it up. What someone says over the internet is not going to change what I choose to do for my children.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Just keep this in mind, 

If you choose to give the baby up for adoption, how will you answer the question when he/she is older 'why did you give only me up and not my sister' because if the only reason is because of the father situation you've got to be prepared to answer that x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well it wouldn't just be that. It would be because I can't financially support the both of them. That I couldn't give them the life they deserve.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

But its not really fair to just give away one child because of the situation, I'm not trying to be nasty or anything I just have a nack for looking at things from all angles I'm just thinking about this baby growing up, being curious about its mum, wanting to get into contact and then realising that she already has another child that she has kept x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I understans :) it's good to have lots of perspectives! I talked to people that were looking to adopt just to get an idea of what it may be like. I said I wanted to be involved in the child's life and I wanted the child I have now and any future children to be involved with the adoptive baby. I asked if they would ever be open to something like that and they said absolutely. So idk. There are so many options nowadays! :)


----------



## kajastarlight

YOU CAN DO IT! :o) but you will need a lot of support. I personally suggest first, come up with a plan - how will you deal with Dr. Apts and school? Is there a Dr. You can go to that is open when you are not in school? What do you plan to do if you end up needing bed rest? Will your school let you take time off and then resume courses right where you left off? These will be things you can plan even if you are still contemplating adoption. Then plan for what you will do when baby comes. Daycare? Babysitter trade off? A pediatrician you can take baby to that's hours will be convenient for school and then work. THEN tell your parents the good news and your plan. I bet they will be happy knowing you have thought this through and acceptance will come easy. And I was a single Mom of 2 for years. It is hard, but sooooooo worth it!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yikes. Quite a bit to think about!
I have school at different times so I should have time to see a dr :) I've gone to one appointment this semester and I'll be able to make my ultrasound as well! If I need to go on bed rest I don't think it shuld be an issue because I am due at the end of july... school ends in may. I hope I don't have to :/ that would suck! The director of my program knows what's going on and is really supportive so I hope it goes well! My daughter is in a dayhome. I had her in a daycare at 1 month old when I went bac to school :) I hope they are accepting of the baby :/ awe were you?? Any tips?!


----------



## kajastarlight

I think any parent single or not can make a great environment for their kids to grow up in. Like because my kids saw me struggle with life a bit but always just "keep on keeping on" they know that life is not always easy but your determination and unconditional and uncontrollable love for family will get you through it. And I always always make the time to just be goofy with them no matter what stage of life. One house rule is literally "only Mom can start a gravy fight!" Haha yes! Every once and a while I just fling some cooled down leftover gravy at a boy and its on! 30 min of gut busting laughter and fun followed by 10 min of laughter and family clean up and a lifetime memory to cherish for .30 cents. Ok maybe $1. Stuff like that to keep a happy home until your schooling is done and career established enough to do actual expensive family outings. :o)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe haha!! You sound like a great mom! Maybe illbe able to do it. I don't want the odds stacked against them the second they are born :/ I really feel terrible for putting them in this position. They are not loved because I've kept them. You make some good points though. All we need is each other for the time being. I just know school is going to be so hard :(


----------



## Linzi_x

I would tell them as soon as you can. It'll make you feel worse having it on your shoulders for that long. You have a while to think about the path you're going to take. I hope things go okay :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Tanks! I do too!! I'm so nervous. I have my ultrasound in 3 days!!! It still seems so unreal. I don't even feel or look pregnant at all! Maybe this will kick me into reality haha!


----------



## hunni12

It's not impossible, my raised 4 kids alone. She worked 10 hours a day/7 days a week to ensure we had what we needed. Sure she had to make sacrifices but when it comes down to your children you will make any sacrifice necessary.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah that's true! I just don't want putting my kids through unnecessary struggles. Your mom may have done well but I'm not sure how I'll do. I'll try my best either way. It'll be hard no matter what direction I take. Just have to decide which will be harder; the monetary struggles or the emotional struggles of losing your child.


----------



## chasingbfp

AW COLORMEFAMOUS is that you and your daughter in your pic? She looks so cute! Does she even have blue eyes? I bet your newest addition will be just as gorgeous, I'm so jealous! I've always wanted a colored eyed child with lighter hair and thought it was impossible given my looks (dark brown hair and hazel eyes), you give me hope! :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha yes that's my girl!! Everyone is always like is that your kid?! It is haha! You can tell in out facial features/body structures/double jointed fingers/etc haha! She just didn't get my colours! Haha! When she popped out I was just shocked! When her head started to show they had told me she had light hair but I was thinking light brown, not white lol. Seriously could've mistaken her for a little albino other than the eyes haha! She's gotten a nice golden touch but I think that's the best she's getting haha! I have heterozygous genes (B=brown eyes b=blue eyes, and H=brown hair h=blonde hair) so I have the genes Bb and Hh. The only way a child can have blue eyes and blonde hair is if each parent carries those genes! Even though it didn't show in mine (because my dad was BB and HH) I still carried it from my mom (whp was bb and hh). The father is bb and hh so when we produced Chanel (BbHh x bbhh) she took my b and h genes and was left with his b and h genes! That's how that happened hah! Sorry if I lost you but it explains whether you can have a baby like that haha! I am hoping for this baby to look like my daughter because the father's genes are bbhh as well! Fingers crossed!


----------



## kajastarlight

Have you decided when to tell them yet? I must admit I have been curious.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well not directly. I told them I have an ultrasound and bloodwork. Technically nothing is confirmed so there's nothing to say as of yet. My symptoms have gone away so I'm sort of hoping haven't miscarried but I'll find out in two days!! I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## kajastarlight

good luck with your scan :o)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

what did they say?..
and good luck girl! :D


----------



## wannabemomy37

Keep us posted!! Hope everything turns out ok!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! Only a day and a bit until I get to see my little munchkin!!

Well I told them it was because of my weird period and my dr wants to see if there is anything in there and they haven't really reacted at all so I don't think they've totally caught on.

I shall!! I hope everything is too!


----------



## DessyMarie

chasingbfp said:


> AW COLORMEFAMOUS is that you and your daughter in your pic? She looks so cute! Does she even have blue eyes? I bet your newest addition will be just as gorgeous, I'm so jealous! I've always wanted a colored eyed child with lighter hair and thought it was impossible given my looks (dark brown hair and hazel eyes), you give me hope! :haha:

I have hazel eyes and dark brown hair, and my partner had dark brown hair and blue eyes... my daughter came out with bright blue eyes and sandy blonde hair.. I was surprised too :p


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha! Funny how genetics work hey??


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Good Luck at you scan!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! Less than 24 hours away now!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

How did your scan go? X


----------



## little_lissy

Hello Hun.

I'm sure it will be a big shock but they have supported you once and I'm sure they will again.

Please make any decisions for YOU- not anybody else. Adoption is a big decision and it will take a lot for you to give up a baby you have carried for nine months. If you go down that route please ensure you do it properly and safely so you don't get taken for a ride.

I think it's best to come out with it- if you keep it bottled up for too long your parents are bound to realise you have kept it a secret and will be upset about that also.

With regards to the father- I'm sure he is just in shock but if he doesn't come round then you don't need a coward like that in your life. You can do it without him. 

Please feel to PM at anytime.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

how was your scan girl?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies!! The scan went great! I'll post pics!! :)

I finally told my mom!! She is supportive whether I adopt it out or abort it. (She wants me to abort it.) I am so stuck with what I should do! She says I should at least make a an abortion appointment just so the option is open. She said she won't kick me out or anything but this will be my deal to deal with, not our family's.


----------



## x__amour

Heads up chick, we don't talk about the "A" here on BnB.



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.


----------



## kajastarlight

kinda makes me sad to hear about people thinking of a baby as a problem :( but I wish you and your family well and will Pray to the Good Lord to give you strenght to do whatever your heart tells you that you should do.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i don't support your mom's opinion, she should think about if her mom had made the same decision she is trying to tell you to do. 
or if your mom had chose to do that with you.
we all deserve a chance in life.
and we all know its a possibility to become pregnant when we engage in sex.
its not the childs fault, it didn't ask to be put there.
adoption is the only choice imo if you don't want to keep it. 
but good luck to you in whatever you decide, keeping you in my prayers most definatley.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks. I'm not really discussing it. I am just stating what she said. As I said before, it was never an option and it isn't happening.


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad its not an option.
and how far along are you now?
that looks soo much different than my 6 weeks 5 days u/s. lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm 8 weeks 3 days! Oh? How so?


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey just a quick question...I was reading your thread and it said you used "double protection" when you conceived...but I thought when I talked to you last you were saying that you were TTC and if you didnt get preggo that cycle that you were going to start b/c like mirena, but you ended up getting pregnant...so did you conceive using protection or not?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I was in the two week wait. For some reason I really felt like I was pregnant and so I went on. I got pregnant with protection. I wasn't trying. I just figured I'd have the two week wait. If I wasn't pregnant then yeah I was due for Mirena last month.


----------



## hunni12

I'm confused by the date on the scan, it says Nov 12,2012?


----------



## lindsloo

You were posting all over ttc after a loss and said that you were trying


----------



## lindsloo

And you said that he thought you were on the pill and you thought he pulled out?


----------



## hunni12

One more thing...in another thread you said "The father moved back home-England-because his family member is dying", but here you tell us he said u were lying and blocked contact with you..

and here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...ver-miscarriage-without-being-able-ttc-2.html you said "I mean I was on the pill and my bf pulled out before he even finished and I was due to get on Mirena in the next two weeks!"

what's really going on? We're not bashing you but we do want the truth


----------



## x__amour

If you ladies think something's up, report it and let admin take care of it. :flower:


----------



## Emma11511

Well this is confusing!

But ColorMeFamous, I hope you're okay xxx


----------



## MrsBabyBump

very confusing!
and my scan at almost 7 weeks didn't even look like anything more than a jelly-bean. lol so i was like woah! when i seen yours. amazing how much changes in such a lil' bit of time!


----------



## Tasha

hunni12 said:


> I'm confused by the date on the scan, it says Nov 12,2012?

She is from Canada right? I thought that Canadians did it DD/MM/YY just like us British?


----------



## Tasha

MrsBabyBump said:


> very confusing!
> and my scan at almost 7 weeks didn't even look like anything more than a jelly-bean. lol so i was like woah! when i seen yours. amazing how much changes in such a lil' bit of time!

I had scans from 5 weeks with my little girl who was born sleeping, sometimes once a week, sometimes twice and oh my goodness the change between six and ten weeks was amazing. By eight weeks she was looking much more baby like and my ten weeks I shared an ultrasound on here that you could see her little toes :shock: 

I would be really upset if this was my thread.


----------



## x__amour

Tasha said:


> By eight weeks she was looking much more baby like and my ten weeks I shared an ultrasound on here that you could see her little toes :shock:

Same. My 7 week you could see a little baby. 11 week could count each little toe.


----------



## AP

I think it's best this thread was closed. ColorMeFamous feel free to start a new thread/topic or a pregnancy journal in the journal section. I'm sorry your thread has ended this way, and I ask that if anyone has concerns, including the OP, that you contact myself or a member of the team. Calling out on threads doesn't nothing to help matters.


----------

